# Steven Hiner SDR Workbook (2009 IBC version)



## Moose70 (May 14, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking to track down a copy of Steven Hiner's Seismic Design Review workbook, 2009 IBC version. Does anybody have a copy they are willing to sell? Mr. Hiner told me that he no longer sells the old version.

http://www.seismicreview.com/Workbook.html

Thanks!


----------



## darius (May 14, 2014)

I can send you the electronic file for free if you need. You just have to print. Let me know if interested. And you have to promise you'll light a candle for me to pass the test.


----------



## Moose70 (May 15, 2014)

darius said:


> I can send you the electronic file for free if you need. You just have to print. Let me know if interested. And you have to promise you'll light a candle for me to pass the test.




Will do!


----------



## parlindungan (May 20, 2014)

darius said:


> I can send you the electronic file for free if you need. You just have to print. Let me know if interested. And you have to promise you'll light a candle for me to pass the test.




Can we still use the old one on October 2014 exam? If not, do you have the 2012 version electronic file? 

Thank you.


----------



## dussbucs (May 20, 2014)

parlindungan said:


> darius said:
> 
> 
> > I can send you the electronic file for free if you need. You just have to print. Let me know if interested. And you have to promise you'll light a candle for me to pass the test.
> ...


As far as I know, the same standards will be used on the October 2014 exam cycle. Namely, IBC 2009, ASCE 7-05, etc.

But for April 2015, I think there are going to be some major code changes.


----------



## dussbucs (May 20, 2014)

dussbucs said:


> parlindungan said:
> 
> 
> > darius said:
> ...


Just to back this up with some links from the NCEES website...

3rd printing of AISC Seismic Design Manual to be used through October 2014: https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/store/category/SE/product/seismic-design-manual-3rd-printing

13th edition of AISC Steel Construction Manual to be used through October 2014: https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/store/category/SE/product/steel-construction-manual-13th-edition

So I'm guessing they will at least be using the newer AISC manuals starting in April 2015: http://www.aisc.org/store/p-1576-steel-construction-manual-14th-ed-third-printing-and-seismic-design-manual-2nd-ed-hardbound-two-volume-set.aspx

Plus, the following are out or soon to be out: IBC 2012, ASCE 7-10, ACI 318-11 (w/ ACI 318-14 pending), TMS 530-11 or TMS 530-13, NDS 2012, etc.

We may be in for a somewhat substantial overhaul of the exam specifications, but keep checking this link come November to be sure: http://ncees.org/exams/se-exam/


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (May 20, 2014)

One more reason why I REALLLLLLLLLLLLY hope I passed. I'd much rather be tested on codes that I've used for the past few years than ones that I haven't even cracked open.


----------



## dussbucs (May 20, 2014)

Exactly. Just to clarify for anyone following this post:

If you are planning to take the October 2014 SE exam, then the codes will remain the same as what has been in place for the last couple of years.

If you are planning to take the April 2015 SE exam, then look out for what could be some significant code changes.

If you are taking the California Seismic Principles PE exam, then that is currently based on the IBC 2012 and ASCE 7-10 from my understanding: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/cerefs.shtml (scroll down towards bottom of the page)


----------



## YoungEngineer02 (Jul 20, 2014)

darius said:


> I can send you the electronic file for free if you need. You just have to print. Let me know if interested. And you have to promise you'll light a candle for me to pass the test.




Do you still have a digital copy of the electronic file? If so, I'd like a copy.


----------



## YoungEngineer02 (Jul 20, 2014)

darius said:


> I can send you the electronic file for free if you need. You just have to print. Let me know if interested. And you have to promise you'll light a candle for me to pass the test.




Do you still have a digital copy of the electronic file? If so, I'd like a copy.


----------



## YoungEngineer02 (Jul 20, 2014)

darius said:


> I can send you the electronic file for free if you need. You just have to print. Let me know if interested. And you have to promise you'll light a candle for me to pass the test.




Do you still have a digital copy of the electronic file? If so, I'd like a copy.


----------



## CharlesENG (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Darius,  

I saw this thread and I was wondering if you may have the Hiner pdf available that you are willing to send me.  Thanks.


----------



## Hugh Jass (Apr 17, 2017)

Ditto!


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

me toooooooooo @darius


----------



## koey91 (May 19, 2017)

I am going to take the California Seismic Exam this coming Fall and I am currently out of country which I cannot get the book. Please share with me the electronic copy if possible! Appreciated to your help!


----------



## koey91 (May 19, 2017)

dussbucs said:


> Exactly. Just to clarify for anyone following this post:
> 
> If you are planning to take the October 2014 SE exam, then the codes will remain the same as what has been in place for the last couple of years.
> 
> ...


I am going to take the California Seismic Exam this coming Fall and I am currently out of country which I cannot get the book. Please share with me the electronic copy if possible! Appreciated to your help! @darius


----------

